# Operation Red Nose / Opération Nez rouge



## kratz (25 Nov 2011)

ref: 1)  Borden Citizen, 18 Nov 11, page 11
2)  Operation Red Nose Halifax, Facebook group
3)  Operation Red Nose, national site

Tis the seasson with mess/unit/Ship's parties. Hoisting a few with friends and family as we celebrate many things this time of year. It would be remiss if we did not offer an option other than drinking and driving without offering an alternative. Operation Red Nose (ORN) has been one such alternative since 1985, starting in Quebec and spreading through the rest of Canada. Starting this weekend, for the next  5-6 weekends (Fri-Sat nights) from 9pm-3am your local ORN volunteers will drive you, your passangers and your vehicle home after the festivities are over.
This is a free service to reduce drinking and driving. 100% of any and all donations are put towards the designated local youth charity. 

If you are interested in volunteering or need a ride, please check out the national link # 3, in the references above. Both my 9re and I have volunteered last year and this year. Our mess this year had put together 5 teams to "sponsor" one night in support of this worthy effort.

As the slogan goes, "Cheers! but never before driving"


----------



## kratz (2 Nov 2012)

Operation Red Nose is offering itself in Borden again, but the problems that have plagued the program for the past few years have now shut down ORN operations in all the remaining Atlantic provinces (Saint John, NB and Halifax, NS) are not able to offer ORN this year.

I do not agree with the publicly announced reasons why ORN is not running in places this year.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Nov 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> Operation Red Nose is offering itself in Borden again, but the problems that have plagued the program for the past few years have now shut down ORN operations in all the remaining Atlantic provinces (Saint John, NB and Halifax, NS) are not able to offer ORN this year.


By "the problems," are you referring to ambulance-chasing liability lawyers?   Guess we need more of them.   :


----------

